

Ask HN: list of all js - vishalzone2002

Hi all,
  There are lots of js tools releasing almost everyday. Please post in comments of anyone that you might find interesting. Here are some :<p>backbonejs : MVC framework
d3js : visualization library
Angularjs : MVW framework
======
Kenzo99
I like knockout.js, meteor is also interesting but I haven't had a chance to
do anything beyond the tutorials on their site.

